# Rheinbrohl-Arienheller kurz und knackig



## olnx (18. Februar 2017)

Hi, suche den ein oder anderen Biker die ortskundig sind und in dem Geflecht von Waldwegen den Durchblick haben für spontane Feierabendrunden oder Wochenendtouren. Treffen wäre dann z.b. der Parkplatz am Landhaus/Dornbachtal.


----------



## sibu (24. Februar 2017)

Für Feieabendtouren ist das so am Rande meines "Wirkungsbereiches": So einmal  Monate fahre ich von Norden kommend über den Hauptkamm zwischen Rhein und Wied Richtung Süden und fahre dann je nach Lust und Zeit irgendwo zwischen Aegidienberg und Rockenfeld  runter an den Rhein, aber auch erst, wenn es abends lange genug hell bleibt ... Vielleich reichte es ja mal für ein Bier an der Skihütte am Halberg in Hähnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olnx (24. Februar 2017)

Ist doch schon mal ein Anfang. Wenn du mal in der Ecke bist, melde dich hier mal, dann komm ich hoch zur Mahlberghütte, können dann ja noch ein Stück fahren.


----------



## sibu (4. März 2017)

Hallo, auch wenn es gerade regnet: Morgen vormittag (Sonntag, 5.3.) soll es ein paar trockene Stunden geben und meine Frau muss vormittags arbeiten. Ich hätte daher spontan Zeit für eine Vormittagsrunde. Moorbach hoch bis Rothe Kreuz und dann den Dötterbach hinunter in die Verschönerung. Von Linz oder Leubsdorf müsste ich dann auch nach Hause. Bad Hönningen könnte ich so zwischen 09:45 und 10:00 erreichen. Falls du Zeit hast, sag Bescheid. Ich werde hier noch mal vor 9 Uhr reinschauen.  Treffpunkt wäre am Friedhof in Bad Hönningen, Ecke "Am Paffelter"/ "Friedhofsweg" (der Weg kommt als "Im Strang" direkt aus Rheinbrohl nach Hönningen).


----------



## olnx (4. März 2017)

Hi, hab morgen leider Frühdienst, aber nett das du dran gedacht hast!


----------



## Balu. (11. März 2017)

Moin, ab nächster Woche bin ich auch wieder unterwegs nach unfreiwillig länger Winterpause. Ich fahre oft ab Haustür in Leutesdorf. Ansonsten auch im näheren und weiteren Umland.


----------



## olnx (11. März 2017)

Ja, hört sich gut an. Ich kann dich dort ja auch mal einsammeln bzw. wir starten eine Ausfahrt ab Rheinbrohl.
Hab das nächste WE wieder Dienst und bin dann für ca. 1 Woche im Krankenhaus... Komme darauf aber wieder zurück und melde mich wieder hier...


----------



## olnx (17. April 2017)

OP verschoben, alles OK, für kurzfristige Touren einfach melden...


----------



## Balu. (29. April 2017)

Ich war heute oberhalb von Hammerstein unterwegs um ein paar Lücken in meiner Kopf-Karte zu schließen. Ich wollte am Montag vormittag (vor dem Regen) nochmal ein wenig erkunden, also ohne Stress. Auf der Karte gibt es rund um das Rockenfeld noch Pfade die ich nicht kenne ... falls wer mit will ...

Öh, ich seh grad es soll schon ab 9:00 regnen ...


----------



## olnx (30. April 2017)

Hab morgen Frühdienst, könnte erst ab 15 Uhr...


----------



## olnx (11. Juli 2017)

@Balu. wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit einer Tour aus...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (12. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre am Samstag ne Runde mit Arbeitskollegen, wenn du Bock hast um 11:00 Uhr an der Kirmeswiese in NR. Sonntag muss ich erst mal schauen ...


----------



## olnx (13. Juli 2017)

Bin noch im Urlaub, komme Samstags erst wieder, meld dich sonst noch mal.....


----------



## sibu (15. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte am Sonntag vormittag etwas Zeit, und könnte gegen 10 Uhr in Bad Hönningen / Rheinbrohl sein. Die Strecke müsste schon Richtung Norden führen: Moorbach hoch zum Rothen Kreuz, ein Stück den Trail am Döttersbach runter, in die Verschönerung und dann entweder runter nach Leubsdorf oder Linz. Dort wird es auch schon Zeit, dass ich nach Hause komme.


----------



## olnx (15. Juli 2017)

Hört sich gut an,Treffen am Friedhof in Hönningen....?


----------



## sibu (15. Juli 2017)

Gegen 10 Uhr am Haupteingang (Am Paffelter gegenüber Friedhofsweg)? Erkennungszeichen: Schwarzes Trekking-Rad mit einer Patina aus grau-braunem Dreck und derzeit 32er-Reifen


----------



## olnx (15. Juli 2017)

Is gut, bis morgen früh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (15. Juli 2017)

Ich habe gerade die Wettervorhersage gehört: Morgen schau ich zunächst mal auf das reale Wetter, und dann auf den Regenradar ...


----------



## olnx (15. Juli 2017)

Bisschen Regen stört mich nicht, ansonsten wenn nicht, an alle anderen die Morgen dann trotzdem Bock auf fahren haben, HIER  MELDEN.....


----------



## sibu (15. Juli 2017)

olnx schrieb:


> Bisschen Regen stört mich nicht, ansonsten wenn nicht, an alle anderen die Morgen dann trotzdem Bock auf fahren haben, HIER  MELDEN.....


Ein bisschen Regen geht, der Trail vom Rothen Kreuz auch, wenn er nass ist (ist er am Eingang sowieso), aber der vom Linzer Krankenhaus in die Verschönerung wird für mich grenzwertig, aber dafür gibt es Alternativen.


----------



## sibu (16. Juli 2017)

Das Wetter heute sieht besser aus, als die Vorhersage .


----------



## olnx (16. Juli 2017)

Sieht gut aus,


----------



## olnx (16. Juli 2017)

Fahren oder nicht fahren....?


----------



## sibu (16. Juli 2017)

olnx schrieb:


> Fahren oder nicht fahren....?


OK, fahren  - Danke für die nette Begleitung. Nach London-Edinburgh-London bin ich Mitte August zu weiteren Touren wohl wieder fit, und dann ist auch die Straßensaison mit schmalen Reifen vorbei.

Am nassesten waren am Ende nur die Socken, der Rest ging dann schon wieder.


----------



## olnx (16. Juli 2017)

Hat Laune gemacht, schöne neue Ecken gesehen...


----------



## olnx (23. Juli 2017)

Wie schaut es am kommenden Sonntag mit einer Tour aus.....?


----------



## sibu (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo, ich bin die nächsten zwei Wochenenden im Urlaub, und am 12. August haben meine Eltern Hochzeitstag. Je nachdem wann sie feiern, geht es erst wieder am 13. oder am 20. August.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olnx (28. Juli 2017)

Wie sieht es aus-Sonntag eine Tour fahren, @ Balu.


----------

